# (RUMOR)Blazers Deal on Hoopshype



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Zach Randolph & Martell 

for 

Steve Francis & Channing Frye

C-Oden/Przybilla
PF-LaMarcus/Frye
SF-Outlaw/Udoka
SG-Roy/Almond/Jones
PG-Francis/Sergio

I like it. Francis has this next year and one more at 17 and 18 mill. We could buy him out, or use him as a vet. at PG.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

No Thanks!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Terrible


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I'd hope we get more though. Supposedly they have had "serious discussions." 

I think it'd be a decent deal, but I would hope we could atleast get like #23 along with it.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Sports Illustrated has the same rumor up:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writers/ian_thomsen/06/28/draft/index.html

booooooo


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

New York already has Zach Randolph. His name is Eddy Curry.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I dont want Francis anywhere near this team.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't really get it. more than anything, we need better perimeter shooting and far better quality at Small Forward. I don't see how this helps us on either front. 

I'd rather just keep Randolph.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

presumably we are asking for lee and they are offering frye, or something like that.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

A big HELL NO! to Francis...unelss Darius is involved. 

He forcibly got out of Houston because of Yao. He couldn't handle being the second fiddle to Howard in Orlando, and is decrepit now. If this is the best we can do for Zach, keep him. 

And...Frye? What about Lee instead?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

mook said:


> I don't really get it. more than anything, we need better perimeter shooting and far better quality at Small Forward. I don't see how this helps us on either front.
> 
> I'd rather just keep Randolph.


I'm with ya. I'd rather keep Zach and trade him closer to the trade deadline than take this deal.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Come on. Almost everyone would get so much enjoyment of watching Eddy and Zach fight each other for the ball. The sheer comedic potential of those two playing next to each other should be enough for KP to deal Zach to the Knicks.

Granted, Francis would be absolutely horrible to get back.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Zach Randolph & Martell
> 
> for
> 
> Steve Francis & Channing Frye


I would be STUNNED and UPSET if the Blazers made that deal. Terrible.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Horrible. Please no Steve Franchise. I would be F'n PO'd.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Francis has put up some awful numbers the last few years. A shoot first PG that shoots 40% and averages just 4.9 apg to 3.06 TO's..... YUCK. And Frye is overrated. Thankfully Pritchard is smarter then this.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

That is really a horrible trade for us. In fact, it isn't all that graet for New York either. This is one of those rare occasions where both teams get screwed. Sure New York gets good value for Steve Frachise Killer and Frye, but a Randolph and Curry frontcourt? Not going to work. And Martell would just be another average Gaurd/Forward struggling for playing time on a team full of those types.

And for us? Just bad. First of all, I don't want Steve Francis anywhere near this team. Secondly, Channing is alright, but really seemed to struggle in his sophomore season. If anything, he is probably a very poor mans Aldridge. Similar game but slower and not as good. Completing this trade would also pretty strongly hint at drafting Durant over Oden. Why bring in Frye if you have Oden and Aldridge? 

One word: bad.


prunetang


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

At least this has given us something to talk about.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

No way I can see KP doing something so stupid.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Downgrade at both positions.

D.O.A.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I hate Zach and would never want to make this trade. I can't believe this is even a rumor. I would rather keep Zach for the rest of his career then make this terrible trade. This would almost ruin the day for me if KP made this stupid trade. It doesn't help us at all. Why?


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> At least this has given us something to talk about.



I guess..... but it is really hard to talk with the bile taste still lingering in my mouth.


prunetang


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

It just doesnt make any sense. The Blazers get a downgrade at PF and a old jacknut at PG who could be good, but won't. PA does not seem to care about money now that we are on our way, so the salary issues don't matter. This is a NY rumor at its worst.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

I kind of like the idea, we could really use Francis scoring if Zach is gone, and if it doesn't work out he only has 2yrs left on his deal. Francis and Roy could work well together. I think Francis is realizing that he isn't "the man" anymore and he just wants to be on a team where he can contribute.

I don't think I'd want their #23 pick, I'd much rather have some deal like Chicago got where we have an option of swaping picks with NY. Maybe we could get Derrick Rose next year


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Come on. Almost everyone would get so much enjoyment of watching Eddy and Zach fight each other for the ball. The sheer comedic potential of those two playing next to each other should be enough for KP to deal Zach to the Knicks.


I could picture them stealing the ball from each other yelling "mine!"


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

No way this deal happens. Francis doesn't fit the Blazer "culture" at all.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

This is just a classic Knicks trade rumor. When are there NOT rumors about the Knicks trading some of their incredible stable of overpaid, bad attitude having, terrible players for some other team's quality players? How often do those trades actually happen? Not often. I would be shocked (and dismayed) if anything like this actually happened. But it won't.

Stepping Razor


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Only reason I see this happening would be to get out of ZBo's contract.

And my guess is Frye could be used to move up?


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

pure garbage.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

mook said:


> I don't really get it. more than anything, we need better perimeter shooting and far better quality at Small Forward. I don't see how this helps us on either front.
> 
> I'd rather just keep Randolph.


What he said.

Now, if it included a couple of NY first rounders over the next few years . . .

. . . I'm still not sure I'd do it.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Only reason I see this happening would be to get out of ZBo's contract.
> 
> And my guess is Frye could be used to move up?


I would rather pay Zach for two extra years then have Francis for the next couple of seasons.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Stepping Razor said:


> This is just a classic Knicks trade rumor. When are there NOT rumors about the Knicks trading some of their incredible stable of overpaid, bad attitude having, terrible players for some other team's quality players? How often do those trades actually happen? Not often. I would be shocked (and dismayed) if anything like this actually happened. But it won't.
> 
> Stepping Razor


Exactly. NYC is the center of the universe for completely bogus trade rumors that some guy at a major newspaper claims he has sources on.

On the court, this trade is awful. Although I must say, if there is a redeeming quality to it, it's that we get a ton of cap space in 2009. Is trading Zach worth Frye and tons of future cap space? I don't think so, but someone might.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Only reason I see this happening would be to get out of ZBo's contract.


so zach is a huge negative value to you? because this is what this deal is. we get nothing. nothing. frye is a positive value, but not enough to outweight francis' negative value. 

zach is in no way a negative value. he is overpaid, but not by much compared to the many other overpaid players out there. the guy averaged 24/10 and is 25 year old, for goodness sake. 

it's no wonder to me other teams fans talk as though zach is garbage. all they have to do is read this forum. it's not like any of them watch blazers games to know how zach plays.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

:eek8: 
:krazy: 
uke:


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

god no


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I still think Francis can play, and he would be an interesting addition in the back court to go with Roy... but...

I'm not a fan of Frye at all. A jump-shooting softy who, at 24, doesn't have that much upside.

That trade is TERRIBLE. It would anger me greatly if we made the deal.

Ed O.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I still think Francis can play, and he would be an interesting addition in the back court to go with Roy... but...
> 
> I'm not a fan of Frye at all. A jump-shooting softy who, at 24, doesn't have that much upside.
> 
> ...


There's just no way Ed. If it DID happen, it would have to be a precursor to another move.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Terrible trade for Blazers.

Zach/Oden is a great Combo.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I thought the Odom trade rumor for Zach was bad but this is even worse. If KP does this trade he better have something else worked out to take Francis and/or Frye.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

plus we are givng up webster!!!

just zach is more valuable then both of them.......then when you add martell it makes that much worse


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

horrible


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

BuckW4GM said:


> so zach is a huge negative value to you? because this is what this deal is. we get nothing. nothing. frye is a positive value, but not enough to outweight francis' negative value.
> 
> zach is in no way a negative value. he is overpaid, but not by much compared to the many other overpaid players out there. the guy averaged 24/10 and is 25 year old, for goodness sake.
> 
> it's no wonder to me other teams fans talk as though zach is garbage. all they have to do is read this forum. it's not like any of them watch blazers games to know how zach plays.


Pretty sure I've been one of the bigger ZBo supporters on this board. I'm saying the only way I could see the Blazer's even considering this trade is that it allows them to get out from the rest of Zach's contract. Never said he had a negative value, was just pointing out something KP and PA might be looking at..


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I absolutely hate Steve Francis. No way do I want him near this franchise. In fact, I don't even want to see him play for Seattle for he'd be too close to us. Get that human toxic waste dump away from us. NO THANKS!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Pretty sure I've been one of the bigger ZBo supporters on this board. I'm saying the only way I could see the Blazer's even considering this trade is that it allows them to get out from the rest of Zach's contract. Never said he had a negative value, was just pointing out something KP and PA might be looking at..


Bringing in Francis would be a much worse negative value than Zach's contract. Franchise is one of the biggest egos in the league. Let's not forget, this is the man who demanded to be traded away from Vancouver before he even played his first game.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> Bringing in Francis would be a much worse negative value than Zach's contract. Franchise is one of the biggest egos in the league. Let's not forget, this is the man who demanded to be traded away from Vancouver before he even played his first game.


And again. I never said Zach was a negative. I'm just saying that if we did, the best case was that we get out of his contract 2 years early, and we buy out Francis so he never even puts on a Blazer jersey. 

THAT's the only reason I see KP even thinking about the deal.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I guess now almost any other trade rumor would look good for Zach. I hope there is something different or we keep Zach.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> And again. I never said Zach was a negative. I'm just saying that if we did, the best case was that we get out of his contract 2 years early, and we buy out Francis so he never even puts on a Blazer jersey.
> 
> THAT's the only reason I see KP even thinking about the deal.


And I'm not saying that you said that I said that you said he was a negative BF :biggrin: 

But, ANY negative impact that Zach has on this team would be minimal by comparison to Francis. Stevie Franchise is the definition of a prima donna.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

no freakin way i want no part of that garbage


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Come on. Almost everyone would get so much enjoyment of watching Eddy and Zach fight each other for the ball. The sheer comedic potential of those two playing next to each other should be enough for KP to deal Zach to the Knicks.


"It's so crazy it could work." I'm trying to remember who said that..

My first impression of this rumor consisted of spitting my coke all over the keyboard and laughing uproariously. I would hope that's Pritchard's reaction as well.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Pretty sure I've been one of the bigger ZBo supporters on this board. I'm saying the only way I could see the Blazer's even considering this trade is that it allows them to get out from the rest of Zach's contract. Never said he had a negative value, was just pointing out something KP and PA might be looking at..


you also said you like this trade. i can only guess you view zach as a negative value. 

i swear, some blazers fans view zach's value even lower than homers from other teams.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Francis doesn't pass the character test. Pass.

I suppose I could convince myself that this deal is worth it. We'd get a 3-time all-star who only got moved because TMac became available and then got stuck on a rebuilding team in Orlando that wanted cap space and young players more than a vet like he. 

Now he's on a cancerous franchise that would make any player look bad.

What I hate about this player, though, is that he's a 3" taller version of Damon Stoudamire with even less of an ability to pass. I look at his numbers and he appears to be somewhat of a chucker. He's never been much of an outside shooter and lacks consistency from other parts of the floor as well.

Most troubling, though, was his DA/Ratliff-like symptom of being injured some games and then showing up for others. He said he was going to shut it down at one point, but then ended up playing for the rest of the season. That's really troubling and strikes me as something that McMillan would hate. 

His best ability is taking it to the rim, drawing contact, and hitting free throws. 

Oh, and I forgot to mention the Vancouver/Houston fiasco on draft day. 

Throwing in Frye is kind of nice. Usually bigs show up for their third years, and I think we could get some value out of Frye off the bench.

But let's face it: Pass, big time. I pray that every other authentic deal is a lot more promising than this.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Samuel said:


> What I hate about this player, though, is that he's a 3" taller version of Damon Stoudamire with even less of an ability to pass. I look at his numbers and he appears to be somewhat of a chucker. He's never been much of an outside shooter and lacks consistency from other parts of the floor as well.


I think the biggest red flag for me is that he's now played with two of the best scoring centers in the NBA (Yao and Curry) and he couldn't make it work with either. 

most of the time guards do even better when they've got a great low post teammate. his best stats were back when he was on the pre-Yao donut roster. 

back when we had the stink of desperation like Paris Hilton in a cop car, I could get behind acquiring him. with our current roster he's just an unnecessary risk.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I still take my Francis idea over this one...

Portland send Zach Randolph to Golden State; Darius Miles and Raef Lafrentz to NY;

NY send Steve Francis and Malik Rose to Portland; Jerome James to GS;

GS send Al Harrington to Portland and Adonal Foyle to NY;


Al can play both PF and SF (in big lineups), Francis is Francis... And Malik is a good defensive and locker room presence that can give some experience and leadership to this team.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Jack / Francis / Sergio /
Roy / Jones
Durant / Udoka
Frye / Outlaw / LaFrentz
Aldridge / Przybilla 

The strange thing about this rumor is, it makes a lot more sense within a Durant pick context than an Oden context.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

BuckW4GM said:


> you also said you like this trade. i can only guess you view zach as a negative value.
> 
> i swear, some blazers fans view zach's value even lower than homers from other teams.


Sure, at first glance I did. I like Frye, I think he'd be a great addition off the bench for us behind a Oden/LA combo, and I think Francis could be waived and we could get out of a contract. 

After I let it set in, I really wouldn't touch the trade..


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Is Darius Miles still with the team?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

What if the deal was Zach, Webster, Miles for Frye, Franchise and future 1sts?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Jack / Francis / Sergio /
> Roy / Jones
> Durant / Udoka
> Frye / Outlaw / LaFrentz
> ...


Nevermind, I just heard Oden is officially the pick.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

If it matters the way I heard it on ESPN it was Dickau instead of Webster which obviously is a better deal for Portland.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

It's clear NY wants Zach.

What KP would want from NY in return doesn't include Francis.

It takes 2 (at least) to trade.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Oh please no..not unless Francis is going to be trade to the Antarctic team...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I hate this deal. I'd only do it including Dickau, the pick, and a guarantee that Francis will opt out.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

Stevie? FFS KP goes WAY down on the cool list if this happens....


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Utterly ridiculas. First of all, Zach Randolph is better than Channing Frye, and both of them would have to play backup PF/C. Secondly, Steve Francis sucks. Thirdly, why throw in Martell? He is still a good prospect at this point, and should at least be considered a high 1st round talent.


----------



## sjla2kology101 (Apr 23, 2006)

On Yahoo.........

The New York Knicks just traded Channing Frye and Steve Francis to the Portland Trail Blazers for Zach Randolph, Dan Dickau and Fred Jones.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Have we really overvalued Zach THAT much?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

This is 20 minutes old, but... http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2919929

It makes it sound like NY is definitely the side that is pushing it... which totally makes sense.

Ed O.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

There must be some picks included...why else would this occur today?

There is talk that we would buy out Francis and that he'll never play here. Serious cap relief in 09...

still doesn't float my boat...


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Francis would be bought out..how does that work with the cap? Do we then get his salary free next year?


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

sjla2kology101 said:


> On Yahoo.........
> 
> The New York Knicks just traded Channing Frye and Steve Francis to the Portland Trail Blazers for Zach Randolph, Dan Dickau and Fred Jones.



I think I'm going to be sick.


----------



## sjla2kology101 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hearing that Blazers plan on buying Steve out so they can get a FA.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

How on earth did Isiah Thomas pull off a respectable trade for NY??

He's the worse GM in the NBA next to Kevin McHale!
Of course, the KXL guys are going to be all positive spin about this. Already praising the deal, or at least Mike Rice is... calling him "PERFECT"... Frye that is.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

wastro said:


> Have we really overvalued Zach THAT much?


yes...I fear we did. I have been saying we'd get 70 cents on the dollar for him for the last month or two...admitedly this is more like 60 cents.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

sjla2kology101 said:


> Hearing that Blazers plan on buying Steve out so they can get a FA.


Thought the contract still counts against the cap? No??


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Wheels keeps saying on KXL that the media will get parts of it wrong. I'm assuming that means the supposed inclusion of Francis and Webster in the deal. It'll probably be Malik Rose and Freddie instead, which is still terrible.

And Wheels just said that the Blazers are "aggressively looking into acquiring another pick," independent of the NY deal.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

On top of all this, how does this look to the players after Fred Jones turns down additional money to be traded to Portland, and then gets traded?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> On top of all this, how does this look to the players after Fred Jones turns down additional money to be traded to Portland, and then gets traded?


Good point. This just gets more depressing. Remember all the hype around his return?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

fred jones will be great in NY. unselfish player.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> On top of all this, how does this look to the players after Fred Jones turns down additional money to be traded to Portland, and then gets traded?


Yeah, I feel sorry for Freddie. He wanted to be here bad, and now it looks like he's turning out to be a loser in all of this.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

sjla2kology101 said:


> Hearing that Blazers plan on buying Steve out so they can get a FA.


You might hear that, I believe you.

But it's a retarded thing for someone to say. Francis being bought out does nothing to get us closer to adding a free agent.

I can't believe what a terrible trade this would be.

Buying out Francis? That would make it even worse.

Ed O.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> On top of all this, how does this look to the players after Fred Jones turns down additional money to be traded to Portland, and then gets traded?


looks like a business...which is what it is. I think most of them understand that...they don't have a players union for nothing. :biggrin:


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Ed O said:


> You might hear that, I believe you.
> 
> But it's a retarded thing for someone to say. Francis being bought out does nothing to get us closer to adding a free agent.
> 
> ...


Unless buying him out frees up his salary on the cap space after next year. That's the year of the big free agents IIRC.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

ESPN just announced the agreement "in principle".

New York fans, of course, find it a great deal for the Knicks.

God this ****ing sucks.

Ed O.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Hahaha... when the NY crowd approves, you know it's good. And even Spike Lee clapping... they know they're getting a good deal.

This isn't looking pretty on national TV on ESPN...


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I really liked Frye his rookie year...but Channing freaking Frye? Portland must have wanted to unload Zach's contract something terrible. 

Despite Zach's weaknesses he is one of the most dominant low post scorers in the league. Channing is just a of a poor man's Aldridge.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Maybe this is being leaked to try and force NJ to trade Jefferson here. please....


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> looks like a business...which is what it is. I think most of them understand that...they don't have a players union for nothing. :biggrin:


Good 'ol sa..always taking the owners' side...oppressive capitalists!!! :biggrin:

I still think as a player you have to look at PDX:

- They convince Joel to resign and then sign Mags and reduce your team.
- They have Fred Jones take less money to be traded, then trade him the very next year... with even less than a full season under his belt.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :jawdrop: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Pritchslapped....ourselves.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

#10 said:


> Maybe this is being leaked to try and force NJ to trade Jefferson here. please....


Latest rumor today was Jefferson part of a team of players going to Indiana for ONeal.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

While he's obviously a decent scorer out of the post, there's not exactly a huge market for unathletic big guys who can't pass or play defense. Especially one with a massive contract and a history of off-court problems.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Pritchslapped....ourselves.


hahaha. Couldn't be better said.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Acquiring Suns pick at 24


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> Good 'ol sa..always taking the owners' side...oppressive capitalists!!! :biggrin:
> 
> I still think as a player you have to look at PDX:
> 
> ...


I worked in the business side for 5 years...you expect me to not understand how it works?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Kevin Pritchard went from GOAT to scapegoat..what a friggen joke of a gm we have now. We aksed Freddie to turn down 1 year of salary to come here and he ships him outta town. We get stevie cancer and a bench player in frye for a boderlien all-star in the west? WTF is this guy thinking....I don't like him as our gm anymore...whatta damned moron! He oculdn't even get a 1st round pick for him. He better turn Frye or Francis into something or else.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

There is the possibility that because this frees up cash in the future (read 2 years out) they could go over the cap for 1 year and make an aggressive run at Rashard Lewis now.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Can anyone else tell that the KXL guys don't like the trade? Wheels sounds depressed, Barrett keeps reminding us that the trade isn't official, and everyone else on there keeps saying to wait and it won't be official until it is announced.

Isiah Thomas made a good trade?? NO!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

yakbladder said:


> There is the possibility that because this frees up cash in the future (read 2 years out) they could go over the cap for 1 year and make an aggressive run at Rashard Lewis now.


That's not how it works.

Ed O.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

So much for "we're building a culture" in Portland.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> There is the possibility that because this frees up cash in the future (read 2 years out) they could go over the cap for 1 year and make an aggressive run at Rashard Lewis now.



so francis' salary doesn't count towards the cap in a buyout?


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Ed O said:


> That's not how it works.
> 
> Ed O.


That's my original question, though. If they buy out Francis, will the buy out JUST affect our cap this year or will it still affect all of the remaining years on his contract?


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

un****in believable


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> So much for "we're building a culture" in Portland.


Actually... this is CONSISTENT with that line.

Trade Zach, who is a pretty selfish offensive player, has clashed with the coach, and has been in trouble off the floor.

Francis could be irrelevant. They could cut him if he won't agree to a buyout. Just pay him not to play.

It would be ridiculous. It would really hurt us for the next couple of years in terms of wins and losses. It would piss lots of us (including me) off.

But it's entirely consistent with character-first priorities. And shows why fans like me think it's a load of horse****.

Ed O.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Sad how the KXL guys are trying to spin it. The Blazers will be under the cap sooner ... the Knicks are adding money, etc ... 

Grrrrr!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

C'mon just keep Zach instead of this ****...hell we could have had at least ATL's #11...which is MUCH better than this crap. Where exactly is Frye gonna play?


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

On the plus side for u guys, u clear about $30 mil of cap space in 2 years when LaFrancis comes off the books.

Not only that, but Oden, Aldridge and Frye is one hell of a PF/C rotation.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

bmac said:


> On the plus side for u guys, u clear about $30 mil of cap space in 2 years when LaFrancis comes off the books.
> 
> Not only that, but Oden, Aldridge and Frye is one hell of a PF/C rotation.


Oden, Aldridge and Randolph was an even better rotation.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

I'm not a fan of this deal. I can't believe Zach's value is so low.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

And some of you thought Nocioni and #9 for Zach was a bad deal...

But hey, I'm sure Prichard tried to move Zach for something better, there simply musn't have been any takers and he went to plan Q.

Hopefully Frye will at least play as well as he did as a rookie, because he went downhill his sophmore year. He will be an asset off the bench.

I wonder if this means Joel will be included in another trade, now that we have a backup PF/C.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

wastro said:


> Oden, Aldridge and Randolph was an even better rotation.


Perhaps, but now they'll play more of a team game instead of just dumping it into Zach every time and never seeing it again.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

bmac said:


> Perhaps, but now they'll play more of a team game instead of just dumping it into Zach every time and never seeing it again.


Most of the time, when they dumped it into Zach, they didn't see it again because he scored. A lot.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

yakbladder said:


> That's my original question, though. If they buy out Francis, will the buy out JUST affect our cap this year or will it still affect all of the remaining years on his contract?


It doesn't impact the cap all that much, unless Francis agrees to take less money. And why would he do that? Why not play with Oden?

http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#60

Francis has two years left.

He's owed $34.25m oer the next two years (16,440,000 and 17,810,000). If he agrees to, say, $24.5m, the savings would be 4.8m in the upcoming season and 5.2m in the second. But like I said: why would he take $10m less?

Ed O.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Did I just hear on 1080 that the Blazers were trading Jack or Webster for Phoenix's 24?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Bad trade for both teams...zach and curry for NY is a joke defensively...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

bmac said:


> On the plus side for u guys, u clear about $30 mil of cap space in 2 years when LaFrancis comes off the books.


No we don't. Zach makes $16m the year after Francis's contract expires. So we clear $16m.

We might get under the cap, but not enough to sign a max player... and if we end up using our MLE in either summer between now and then, we might not have much more than the MLE under the cap.

Ed O.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

wastro said:


> Most of the time, when they dumped it into Zach, they didn't see it again because he scored. A lot.


46.7% from a 6'9 PF isn't exactly great. And that was an improvement over his past 2 seasons at 44.8% and 43.6%.

Anyone can score a lot if they take enough shots.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Zach had 2 extra years on his contract..francis expirsin 09,zbo in 11......ugh...is THIS all we could have got? Not even a draft pick?


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Aside from this trade making ZERO sense for the Blazers, I just can't understand why it had to be done on draft night if there is no pick included. Gah.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

SLAM said:


> Aside from this trade making ZERO sense for the Blazers, I just can't understand why it had to be done on draft night if there is no pick included. Gah.



Maybe it's so that we can free up some roster spots.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Darkwebs said:


> Maybe it's so that we can free up some roster spots.


That's a good guess, but roster spots don't matter in the offseason.

Ed O.


----------

